
Show HN: Widgetic for WordPress – Design and publish custom widgets in WordPress - widgetic
https://wordpress.org/plugins/widgetic/screenshots/
======
widgetic
We decided to reveal the new Widgetic interface and branding in our first
WordPress plugin. We look forward to any feedback, good or bad, that would
help us improve the product.

------
filippo
Does it work with any kind of theme?

~~~
widgetic
Indeed, it does. The widgets are completely responsive as you can see here:
[https://www.facebook.com/widgetic/videos/vb.311160592370762/...](https://www.facebook.com/widgetic/videos/vb.311160592370762/539876952832457/?type=2&theater)

For those that prefer to embed a specific one in unspecific ways, we provide
an API for that [http://docs.widgetic.com/#building-a-custom-
editor](http://docs.widgetic.com/#building-a-custom-editor). But it's only for
developers.

------
misterrr
Very nice

